# Heavy panting, lethagic, basically not her self.



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

The past few days, my rat itsy as been panting heavy, her sides are going in and out faster than usual. She seems to be chattering with her teeth also. However, she is eating and still drinking.. 

She's nearly two years of age, one of my oldest rats. She shares a cage with 5 other rats. (The cage is very spaceious) She is also still grooming herself. She as always sneezed from an early age, but this never bothered her. 

Any suggestions to what the problem may be? I would have taken her to the vet, but i am peniless and money is tight right now. It will be top of my list when i have money though! 

Thanks, 

Kim.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

She could have pneumonia or a respiratory infection. She really needs to see a vet ASAP for treatment - rats can go downhill *very* quickly.


----------



## little ratscals (Nov 3, 2008)

that happened to my allegra and i took her to the vet and said that she had myco and put her on baytril and doxy for 1 month. she seems to be better now. but i also got her a vapourizer for clearing her lungs. 
i hope your rat is fine


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'm about to take her to the vets this morning.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely sounds respiratory. I hope you find out today.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

The vet only give me two weeks of baytril, but its done nothing but got worse.. 
Also she as lost a lot of weight, theres nothing to her, but she is still eating. 

About that vapourizer, where can i get one of those from, and how do they work. 
Also, another question, it may sound silly, but im unsure.. 

If it is pneumonia or a respiritory infection can my other rats also get infected?? 
Thanks again.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I just went through a similar situation. My 2 and a half year old was lethargic,breathing much more rapid,deeper+he had contact with a sick Rat and was sneezing.
The ABS finally started to deal with the Resp. problem but the other symptoms still there, just laying around but seemed eyes open, breathing rapid.
Read up on Heart Disease in Pet Rats and Vet put him on Enalapril(beta-blocker) a heart medicine so harmless you can use it to diagnose to see if your rat has heart disease, if she feels better on it then you know she has it. Anyways it was a miracle he was his old self again,spunky wanting to explore and now he sleeps much better and his breathing is much better.
Ask your Vet to give you some ENALAPRIL to see if it works, many older rats suffer from Heart disease.
Spider


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Also what strength was the Baytril? what does the label say? For 2 weeks we were getting nowhere until I found out the dose was half what it should have been.
A strong course of ABS and possibly the Enalapril might do the trick
Spider


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Spider said:


> I just went through a similar situation. My 2 and a half year old was lethargic,breathing much more rapid,deeper+he had contact with a sick Rat and was sneezing.
> The ABS finally started to deal with the Resp. problem but the other symptoms still there, just laying around but seemed eyes open, breathing rapid.
> Read up on Heart Disease in Pet Rats and Vet put him on Enalapril(beta-blocker) a heart medicine so harmless you can use it to diagnose to see if your rat has heart disease, if she feels better on it then you know she has it. Anyways it was a miracle he was his old self again,spunky wanting to explore and now he sleeps much better and his breathing is much better.
> Ask your Vet to give you some ENALAPRIL to see if it works, many older rats suffer from Heart disease.
> Spider


THIS is wonderful to hear!!! Yay Leonardo!!! ;D


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

AH thanks for all the information! Really appreciated. 

All it says on the invioce is 2.5% oral 100ml
I gave her 0.1mls twice a day for 14 days, but didnt work. Should i ask for more Baytril with a comination of doxycycline? Also, will i be able to give her ENALAPRIL whilst she is on the antibiotics? 

And glad to here about your ratty recovering! 
Many thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How much does your girly weigh?

You were given 25 mg/ml baytril and that's a low dose unless she's teeny.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

she is small, im unsure of her weight. what do i weigh her on, i know a weighing scales, but what sort? :-\ 
But she as lost A LOT of weight since she as been ill, seriously skinny.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with lilspaz68 that is a tiny,tiny dose you might give a mouse to ward off a cold, not a sick Rat thats 2 years old and weighs at least 350-400grms.
Go on the Rat Guide website and Search for Mycoplasma, Print it and take it to your Vet he may not be aware of the right medication level, As I've said I was giving Leonardo HALF his right dose for 2 weeks getting nowheres til a kind forum member put me on the right horse and also convinced me to start Leonardo on Enalapril too.
Spider
You give Enalapril once a day, I put all the meds together in a little non-dairy pudding.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I worked it backwards and your girl weighs 250 grams? A very teeny girl or very thin and light?


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah shes very thin and very light, I was planning on taking her today, now i have the money, but unfrotunatley the vets aren't open on a saturday. How stupid is that!? 
The emergency one is too far to get to with no transport. So im hoping, the other vet which im not registered with is open and will see her. Il mentioned about having the combination of antibiotics and asking for that enralapril. 

Il let you all know. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im going through pneumonia with one of mine also. i wish your ratty luck!


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, this is just an update. I took my rat Itsy to the vet last Sunday like i said, i asked about enalapril but the vet said she wouldn't like to give me any because its not been tested on rats before, only records show rabbits. However, she gave me 8 days worth of Doxycylin and 10 day course of Baytril. It didn't seem to work one bit, she still panted and seemed to gasp for air now and again, this was only after she ate her food. 

Unfortunatley, my baby girl passed away on Sunday morning just gone. :'( She was lying down with her paws under her head as though she was lying on them as we do sometimes when we sleep, so i had hoped she passed away peacfully in her sleep. Or i think it could have been a heart attack. Does anyone have any ideas to what it could have been, the vet really only suggested pnuemonia but wasn't sure. Its playing on my mind. I just wish i could have got my hands hold of some of that enalapril to try, it could have helped. :-[

Its been hard and very upsetting. And i miss her soo much already. 

And AMJ087, I hope you ratty recovers very soon! Best wishes Kim.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss :'(

That is so sad i really wish you the best!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you had better start looking for another vet now. Your vet seems like a bit of an idiot and NOT willing to learn at all 

I am sorry your little girlie left, it really did sound like heart issues.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks. The vet I had went to was my alternative, because my origonal vet that I go to was closed on the Saturday.  But I really wish I had some of that enalapril, I wish a lot of things. Loosing a pet is just as hard and upsetting as loosing a loved one such as family and friends, well to me it is! Itsy was one of my first ratties I got, and my first loss. :'( 

But thank you all for the help and suggestions, it as been much appreciated. 
Kim.


----------

